# Travel advice - Florida (Tampa area)



## NorbR (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Last time I asked on this forum, I received some great advice for travel and photo in the US, so I'll ask again. (And by the way I'm still not sure where to post this type of request ... There's a travel section, but it's an image gallery. Anyway, hope I post in the right place.)

This time I will be in Florida, next week, around St Petersburg/Tampa. It's a business trip, and a short one, so I'm not making this a big photo expedition. But I will have one full day to play tourist. I'll have a car, I'll have a camera. Now where do I go?

I'd be happy to hear any recommendation for photogenic spots in the area, or simply nice places to visit. I'm OK to drive for a while, but it has to remain a day trip. No way around that. I'm also happy to simply stay in Tampa if that's worth the visit. 

In short, I'm happy to hear any suggestion on the topic. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## monkey44 (Mar 18, 2016)

Fort De Soto -- and the areas around the Sunshine Skyway Bridge and piers ... that's right outside St Pete. You can spend all day there, easily...


----------



## oscar10c (Mar 18, 2016)

If you find it rains on your free day, I hear the FL Museum of Photographic Arts is worth a visit. Downtown Tampa.


----------



## NorbR (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks to you both, these all sound great


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 20, 2016)

Where do your interests lie? Landscape? People? Street? Night? Wildlife? 

I'm in Sarasota, about an hour south and a somewhat recent resident of the area. But lived in Orlando for about a decade. Are either too far for a trip?


----------



## NorbR (Mar 20, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Where do your interests lie? Landscape? People? Street? Night? Wildlife?
> 
> I'm in Sarasota, about an hour south and a somewhat recent resident of the area. But lived in Orlando for about a decade. Are either too far for a trip?



Landscape, primarily. Wildlife too, but I'm not sure that equipment I'll have with me there ...
One hour away is perfectly fine. Even two. I actually enjoy driving around.


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 20, 2016)

NorbR said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do your interests lie? Landscape? People? Street? Night? Wildlife?
> ...



It's a shame you won't have your wildlife gear. There's a LOT to do in that genre. Landscape wise, that's not really my thing, personally (everything here is flat! LOL), but I might recommend looking into some of the various state parks in the area. Also, Clyde Butcher lives in Venice (just south of Sarasota). There may be something useful in terms of locations on his website ClydeButcher.com


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh, there's always Busch Gardens too. Getting close to many of the animals isn't an issue.


----------



## Veren1985 (Aug 28, 2016)

NorbR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last time I asked on this forum about phen375 review, I received some great advice for travel and photo in the US, so I'll ask again. (And by the way I'm still not sure where to post this type of request ... There's a travel section, but it's an image gallery. Anyway, hope I post in the right place.)
> 
> ...




if you have a car and you have a camera, just explore the whole Florida and around St. Petersburg. No spcecific place to go because florida is indeed a beautiful place and you will not have enough time so just drive your car and you will automatically explore beautiful places in Florida.


----------

